# keeping mac boxes



## franimal (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone else is a freak about keeping their makeup in boxes. Like I know my makeup would be organized much nicer and it would take me less time to do my makeup if I didnt have to open so many boxes to get to all the various products and then repackage them again. I even saved all the plastic sleeves brushes come in. Part of it is that I don't want the mac label to wear off but even when the box is falling apart and beat up from pulling it in and out of my purse, I still keep them. Is anyone else such a spaz like this? Even when I got my new laptop I refused to peel the plastic protective sheet off of it. I think I'm OCD or something. Please convince me to let it go and throw them away!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 11, 2007)

ohh lord.. i held on to my boxes for WAY too long. i was OCD about it too, repackaging every time i used something. as much as i loved how organized it looked it was too much of a hassle to keep the boxes. i couldn't throw them out on my own tho.. i think i had some kind of emotional attachment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so my mom & my b/f had to help me do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't miss my beloved boxes as much as i thought i would, so i say you should definitely _try_ to toss them out.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 11, 2007)

I so can totally understand this. LOL I still have most of mine in boxes. However I am getting good at taking them out. I do keep the boxes though. Just in case.


----------



## MACActress (Feb 11, 2007)

I tossed the majority of mine out, and I kept only ones from LE items, in case I ever sell them =)


----------



## franimal (Feb 11, 2007)

thats a good idea, i should have my bf do it for me or maybe ween myself off of them by keeping them in a separate place and seeing if i really miss them


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_or maybe ween myself off of them by keeping them in a separate place and seeing if i really miss them_

 
that's exactly what i did! haha. i tossed them into an old purse of mine & hid it in the back of my closet. after about 4 months i finally realized i didn't need them & they were just wasting space & adding clutter.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 11, 2007)

I keep all my makeup in drawers and organizers.  By keeping things in their boxes, label side up, I am able to locate exactly what I need, when I need it.  So I do keep my boxes, as it's most practical for me.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 11, 2007)

I keep the boxes, but I don't keep the products IN the boxes. I just have a bag full of boxes. I don't know why but I HATE throwing them out. They're kinda nice? haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you seen this behemoth?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44650

If I kept my boxes, they would fill up the house and overflow out the windows.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My homeowner's association would write me up for a fire hazzard or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, if I did keep them, I could glue them all together and make a killer fort!


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 11, 2007)

I usually keep them for a while, and then they make me angry so I throw them away. I still have my fluidliners, quads, and MSFs in their boxes (if I'm not too lazy to put them back). Why? I have no idea. I still have the plastic inserts in the quads and MSFs too. 

I totally didn't take the plastic off of my laptop either. I had a blue dell and I didn't want the cover to get scratched, so I left it on, even though it was bent and peeling at the edges. Then I got a new computer, gave that one to my brother, and the first thing he did was rip the plastic off :/


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 11, 2007)

i toss em


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 11, 2007)

You just inspired me to throw away my boxes! I'm FREE


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I keep the boxes, but I don't keep the products IN the boxes. I just have a bag full of boxes. I don't know why but I HATE throwing them out. They're kinda nice? haha_

 
I keep all my boxes in a bag, too. I just can't seem to get rid of them.


----------



## franimal (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_I usually keep them for a while, and then they make me angry so I throw them away. I still have my fluidliners, quads, and MSFs in their boxes (if I'm not too lazy to put them back). Why? I have no idea. I still have the plastic inserts in the quads and MSFs too. 

I totally didn't take the plastic off of my laptop either. I had a blue dell and I didn't want the cover to get scratched, so I left it on, even though it was bent and peeling at the edges. Then I got a new computer, gave that one to my brother, and the first thing he did was rip the plastic off :/_

 
I have a blue dell too! I wonder if its the same one? its kinda a pos. i also wouldnt dream of throwing away the little plastic inserts in my MSFs!


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hey, if I did keep them, I could glue them all together and make a killer fort!_

 
If you combined that will all the boxes I have in a bag in my closet, we could make a comfortable 2BD, 1B house! I need help... :durrr:


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 11, 2007)

I LOVE pulling off plastic!! I begged my bf to let me pull it off his phone, his iPod and his watch. He let me, and he still doesn't understand why I was so excited to pull them off.

Ahem, anyway... I keep my boxes, in another box from a Tutti Dolci giftset I got a while back. I only keep my dupes in their boxes though... I tried keeping my makeup in them, but I hated my boxes getting beat up.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 12, 2007)

omg i soo used to keep all my boxes....but just recently i threw them all away....ehem most of them away...lol....they were really becoming a bother...i thought i was weird for keeping the boxes..but i guess we're just cool like that huh!haha


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 12, 2007)

My husband didn't know I keep all my boxes in a drawer and accidentally opened it one day... let's just say he questioned for awhile what kind of person he married...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's asked me to throw them out and it's hard for me to because most of my products are LE and I'm reminded of how I saved for these items, the fun I had buying them... I know, pathetic. *sigh*  I'm planning to at least flatten them to make more room and in case I need them for reselling, but once we move into our (yet-to-be-bought) condo I'll probably toss all but Lure and Barbie.... and maybe the msf's... and palettes... aiyah!


----------



## aeni (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep mine b/c I've seen some people make some extra cash on ebay that way.  I don't have LE items really, but the way I look at things - some things WILL.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 12, 2007)

mine arent IN the boxes... but i still have them all in this really big mac bag!! lol even the sleeves for the brushes!
weird huh?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_My husband didn't know I keep all my boxes in a drawer and accidentally opened it one day... let's just say he questioned for awhile what kind of person he married...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He's asked me to throw them out and it's hard for me to because most of my products are LE and I'm reminded of how I saved for these items, the fun I had buying them... I know, pathetic. *sigh*  I'm planning to at least flatten them to make more room and in case I need them for reselling, but once we move into our (yet-to-be-bought) condo I'll probably toss all but Lure and Barbie.... and maybe the msf's... and palettes... aiyah!_

 
oh.my.God, that is exactly what my fiancee said too!!! He was like r u insane? Then he questioned himself whether he wanted to marry me! Haha!!! I love my plastic inserts to my MSFs...I feel they're protected that way, I don't know from what, but in the back of my head I think they are, I'm crazy I know;-) Haha


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have never kept the boxes...I don't need the extra clutter, plus storage is an issue...


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

I recycle the boxes. I don't need anymore clutter in my room...besides it would be a pain for me to have to remove that item each time I wanted to use it.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Feb 13, 2007)

I toss them immediately.
That would be way too much of a pain in the ass to open and repackage something every time I used it. And then I'd have to remember what every color looks like by name.
A bag full of boxes would only be extra evidence of how much makeup I own.
I can only imagine the look of horror on my boyfriend's face if he found something like that. 
That's almost something out of a horror move.

TRASH!


----------



## divaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep a lot of my stuff in the boxes.. e/s palettes/quads, powders, MSFs, and my special packaging e/s like Lure. I was just thinking yesterday when I had to take my Sultress quad out of the box what a waste of time it is, but I like it neat!! The worst is the holiday e/s palette because I have to fit that little beaded tassle thing in the little compartment in the box.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 13, 2007)

i have most of my eyeshadow boxes but they just sit there in a bag. i should toss them, i just was too lazy to throw them out and so many of them piled up. all my eyeshadows are depotted anyways.

i keep my brushes in their sleeves just because. it especially makes my 187 stay the shape i like. 

all my msfs are in their boxes because it makes it easier for me to stack them at the bottom of my traincase.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 13, 2007)

i throw my boxes away. but i am planning to keep the barbie boxes just because they are cute. and i just bought a zandra lipstick, and its in the box, and i plan on keeping it too.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 13, 2007)

The make up I don't use very often are kept in their boxes in clear plastic storage bins in alphabetical order. HAHAHA. So when I open it I can just look down the rows and find it. But all my other stuff... like the stuff I use all the time and permanent items I throw the boxes away.


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 13, 2007)

i put them in the recycling bin right away.

MAC is all about recycling, that's how Frank and Frank set it up all those years ago.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay I think it is time that I throw my MAC boxes away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have some sort of attachment to keeping the products in a box but I think it is time to let go.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 14, 2007)

At one point, I throw out all boxes after I had used the item two or three times.  That is usually how long it takes me to decide if I really wanted to keep or needed the product.  Now, I keep the boxes and the products inside the boxes.  Why? Storage!  My makeup case is full!  I now keep the products in the boxes and store the items in a drawer organizer.  It's easier for me to find what I am looking for because I can see the color name on the box.  In the makeup case, everything if flat so I can see the color and I don't need to see the names.


----------



## BlurredMascara (Feb 14, 2007)

I keep the boxes. But I don't keep the makeup in them. I just put the empty boxes into a makeup case.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 14, 2007)

I only keep the LE boxes to protect my LE products.  The rest go to the circular file.


----------



## TM26 (Feb 15, 2007)

At first I didn't because it was too much of a hassle. Now I do though. It looks much neater, and keeps my products in better condition. I also love some of the packaging like the Barbie collection. My 4 year old daughter loves looking through my make up and organizing it. This way I feel a tad safer when she handles it. Plus less likely it will get damaged in my train case. I do throw out the plastic inserts.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

I keep all my boxes for some odd reason. I should throw them out, but I don't. I think I should.


----------



## User40 (Feb 15, 2007)

I was keeping just the LE boxes. I flattened them out so they wouldn't take up as much space. Then I told myself, this is sick, storing empty boxes, so I recycled them. Now I'm kind of sorry I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it makes you happy, why not keep them?

I couldn't part with the ones from the GEM collection m/u case and my Mystery Powder. I might keep some of the Barbie boxes too.

It's too bad we can't B2M the boxes.


----------



## Holly (Feb 15, 2007)

I just toss em, even the LE ones like my barbie ones. I dont need something I'm not going to use to take up more space in my house


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I just toss em, even the LE ones like my barbie ones. I dont need something I'm not going to use to take up more space in my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*sigh* You sound so healthy... I will attain that mindset someday!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 18, 2015)

i have a drawer full of the empty boxes, all of them are limited edition boxes that i can't seem to get rid of as well. but i need more space for my palettes from urban decay and toofaced. i dont know what i should do? should i get rid of them or find a way to better store them?


----------



## soonari (Nov 20, 2015)

Until now I've been throwing away the boxes but not sure if I should do the same for LE products


----------



## chelsealeier (Nov 23, 2015)

I hold onto LE boxes. I also recently made a lipstick organizer using old lipstick packaging, so having those kicking around actually came in handy.


----------



## Erica53094 (Nov 26, 2015)

Too funny. I throw the boxes away. Yes you may stay organized or whatever but honestly I would not know what I have and not use it as much it is was kept in those boxes. To each her own!


----------



## Erica53094 (Nov 26, 2015)

Btw I do not generally bother w LE since MAC has released way too many LE in my opinion and much of it, at least in recent yrs, gets sub par reviews so majority of the MAC I have is permanent. I cannot claim I am keeping this box bc of the artwork sooo in the garbage those boxes go


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 26, 2015)

I keep all my packaging even to non-related MAC purchasing. When I get ready to have sales or give the makeup away I like to have the packaging, especially if it's LE. I did not at first, but I started around 2012. I store all the boxes in the closet in the hall. Every so often I'll clean it up and throw out boxes of products I've used up or know I can't part with.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2015)

I keep lipstick boxes. They help me to stay organized especially in my lipstick drawer. I use the standard flat acyrlic organizers. We all know that MAC bullets notoriously don't do well in those. The box fits nicely and I know what color I have because it's noted on the top of the box. Storing them upside down drove me nuts because they did not stand straight up.


----------



## miumiuuu (Dec 5, 2015)

I generally only keep lipstick boxes. I cut off the top and put the lipsticks in so they can stand upright neatly without toppling over.


----------



## AnitaK (Dec 9, 2015)

I keep everything in their respective boxes....It makes it easy to see the names how I store them.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 9, 2015)

*If I am trying a new product/color of any brand I hold onto packaging  at least a week or so. This is to make sure if I have any kind of reaction or do not like the product I can return/exchange it. If is is a dup or product I use regularly I pitch/recycle it. MAC LE, I hold onto my boxes, folded flat in an organizer drawer.  Not so much with selling in mind, but often it is because it is unique & cool. It could be that whole unboxing thing...sometimes the packaging is more fun & exciting than the actual thing inside. *chuckle**


----------



## BACK_TO_MAC (Jan 7, 2016)

I recycle them.  I have too many.  It would just make clutter.


----------

